# attaching oak worktop to bookcase



## UncleFestool (12 Jul 2022)

I'm in the process of building a bookcase with low cabinets, oak top and bookcase on top. Side view image added so you can see what I mean.

The plan is to use oak worktop on the 450mm deep base units, and the 300mm deep bookcases sits on top.
When it comes to fixing the worktop I'll need to allow for expansion - slotted brackets. To limit the movement of the bookcase I would prefer to fix that to the worktop towards the rear, and also fix the worktop (without slotted bracket) to the cabinets below around the same area. Theory being to keep the back of the worktop fixed and allow the expansion towards the front. Hopefully this avoid the movement of the worktop shifting the bookcase.

Does that make sense - am I overlooking any potential problems?


----------



## Jameshow (12 Jul 2022)

What are the carbonates made if oak or 
chipboard/MDF? 

If the latter you need slotted brackets if the former it should all move together. 

Agreed I would fix at back.


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Jul 2022)

A veneered top would make your problem go away


----------

